# you know your a VW addict when...



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

your 4 year old gets a "time out" for slamming the door too hard.
your 15 year old gets a "serious talking to" when she slams the trunk lid too hard.
you pull up to a 5.0 in your stock 8v and think "i SO got you off the line".
for a time, you seriously considered changing your name to Victor Wilson...for obvious reasons.
you know exactly what A3, MK3, B5, GTi and GLi means...
you try to use those abbreviations in everyday conversation as much as possible.
while camping, someone says "i hate bugs", and you feel compelled to give them a lesson in the beauty of german engineering.
while looking at the price of a Ferarri, you think "hmmm, i could get FOUR vw's for that much!" 
you think "v-tec" is one of those dirty four letter words.
you consider a VW Thing one of the most beautiful cars ever made.


...please add your own as they come to you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

That's cute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

- You always buy whatever is in a vending machine under your chassis number.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

- you have VW parts in all four of your bedroom closets
- you have a poster, photo, or picture of a VW in each room of your house
- you have a basement and garage full of VW parts many of which you do not even know you have
- you have so many VWs that you cannot keep them all in one place
- you start naming your children and pets after the names of VW models
- you start calling your VWs by name
- you spend a lot of time trying to figure out how to fit three of your VWs in your two car garage
- you think seriously about knocking down the rec room wall in your house so you can park two more of your VWs inside the house



[Modified by charlier, 8:00 PM 10-3-2002]


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (charlier)*

you get your car smogged, pass with flying colors...and pat your car saying "way to go, i knew you could do it" while pulling out of the garage.

um...like i did today


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

My fiancee & I are to be married next Columbus Day weekend....We scheduled it around the VW show season, and the latest northeast event we attend is this coming weekend.
So, not only am I addicted, but I talked her into it.
Oh, did I mention we got engaged in my Manx, getting ready for a 4th of July parade appearance with a VW club?


----------



## Acrimonia_101 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

When you pull and all famous "blood sacrifice" when changing your oil. Don't ask.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]- You always buy whatever is in a vending machine under your chassis number.[HR][/HR]​ hmm I'll have to try that one! lol
quote:[HR][/HR]- you start calling your VWs by name[HR][/HR]​ you mean other people don't do that?








quote:[HR][/HR]you pull up to a 5.0 in your stock 8v and think "i SO got you off the line".[HR][/HR]​ lmao so true!! haha
quote:[HR][/HR]while looking at the price of a Ferarri, you think "hmmm, i could get FOUR vw's for that much!" 
you think "v-tec" is one of those dirty four letter words.
you consider a VW Thing one of the most beautiful cars ever made.
[HR][/HR]​How many VW's can you get for a Ferarri!?Ooo I'm telli'n mom you said v-tec....and what wrong with the Thing it's just misunderstood thats all!










[Modified by iwanaleya, 3:32 AM 10-4-2002]


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you get your car smogged, pass with flying colors...and pat your car saying "way to go, i knew you could do it" while pulling out of the garage.

um...like i did today







[HR][/HR]​ROFTLMAO!! I thought I was the only one that did that! I kept looking at the report like it was a child who just got all straight A's in school. It's stupid but I felt so proud, lol.


----------



## LUV4DUBS (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Red Baron Golf)*

Here's a cute story: 
My ex-girlfriend and I were driving on the Garden State Parkway and noticed a Ford Escort that was sitting on the shoulder, apparently overheating. I said to her, "Hmmm *FORD* - *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily!" A few miles later we noticed a Mitsubishi Eclipse on the shoulder, smoking pretty badly. I said to her, "Man, today's a bad day for cars." We continued on our way. 
Then, we noticed a silver A1 rabbit, (pretty much stock) sitting on the shoulder. I said to my ex, "Aw man, poor guy. I wonder what's wrong with his car. Do you think we should stop and help him?
She turned and gave me a blank stare. 
I said "What's wrong?"
She said, "You really ARE a VW nut, you know that!"
I said, "Why do you say that, now?"
She said, "We passed those other two cars that were stranded and you didn't think about stopping, not once." She paused, "You see a Volkwagen and all of a sudden, you care so much that you want to stop and help the guy." "You are too much!"
I politely laughed at her comments. But it was at that moment when I realized how much this dub addiction has gotten into me. Oh well, dub4life!!!!


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (LUV4DUBS)*

LOL
i was thinking that you were gonna say that there was nothing wrong with the car and the driver was taking a nap...didnt think the slightest thing wrong with you not stopping for a ford or mitsubi****y (i may have spelled that wrong...), but getting concerned for the VW








here's another "you know your addicted to VWs" thing
when making popcorn you run out to your 1972 super beetle, fire her up and put the heater on full hot....just to melt the butter.

muhahha...god i love VWs


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Acrimonia_101)*

if this has anything to do with the percision removal of knuckle skin from the first two fingers on your right hand...i know EXACTLY what you are talking about.
and here's my new war cry when working on my jetta: 
"LET THE BLOOD-LETTING COMMENCE!!!" 
and i swear i can see her (my jetta "vampira") licking her lips for some fresh blood.
but you still gotta love em right?


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

[
when making popcorn you run out to your 1972 super beetle, fire her up and put the heater on full hot....just to melt the butter.

muhahha...god i love VWs







[/QUOTE]

That was funny..Every time I go up stairs or down I have to look at my baby. Sad part is we are going to build a garage, then I won't be able to see it


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

when your sitting here reading all of these posts and realize that they are all true......I never even noticed that I do some of this stuff till now.


----------



## Veedubspeed04 (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (1fastdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when your sitting here reading all of these posts and realize that they are all true......I never even noticed that I do some of this stuff till now.[HR][/HR]​Oh how true this is...
I got another too,
- when you can nearly take your whole dash apart at a stoplight


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

...you own Volkswagens almost exclusively since your first car in 1970
...your closet has "slumming" VW shirts, "casual" VW shirts, and "dressup" VW shirts
...one of the first things new acquaintances know about you is that you are crazy about VWs
...when you're on the phone at work, and doodling, almost every doodle at least resembles a VW, or the roundel
...your email address starts with "veedub"
...people in your family know that the ultimate joy-giving gift for one is ANYTHING regarding Volkswagens.
...when you know that you'll be driving VWs (happily and eagerly) until its time to hang-up the car keys
...stuff like that.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwlarry)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
...your closet has "slumming" VW shirts, "casual" VW shirts, and "dressup" VW shirts
[HR][/HR]​I don't have any dressup shirts, but I do have both a casual and a dress VW watch..


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwlarry)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you're on the phone at work, and doodling, almost every doodle at least resembles a VW, or the roundel
...your email address starts with "veedub"[HR][/HR]​I do the doodling thing all the time at work.....
My e-mail address has "1432" in it (1-4-3-2 is the firing order of an aircooled VW)


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You know you're a VW addict when you wear a VW logo on the end of an 8ga barbell in your ear 23.8 hours a day. And the only reason you don't have the hole any bigger is that the largest gauge the VW barbell came in was the 8ga.


























[Modified by candywhitepassat, 9:17 PM 10-6-2002]


----------



## gurlieDUBracer (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf*

when you dump most of your paychecks into your car and have no regret, but lots of pride for doing so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when you get excited when you relize that there is a dub driving in front of you and one behind you








when you give one of you friends a dirty look when it looks like the might be thinking about leaning on your car
you feel sorry for someone when the tell you what they drive and its not a vw


----------



## Mr_LSD (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (gurlieDUBracer)*

Your a VW Addict when, 
- You know how to read a russian part guide.
- You talk about digifant when you mean elephant
- You dont understand what Tiger Woods and Golf have to do with eachother


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (Mr_LSD)*

How about if you stare at you car in a store window when as you drive by..... that and my wife telling me" your addicted"


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (askibum02)*

- you ask your wife and children to have you burried in your car when your time comes.
- you read a BUD Light can and wonder if you are dislexic or if the beer is just kickin in.


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (gurlieDUBracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you get excited when you relize that there is a dub driving in front of you and one behind you [HR][/HR]​oh yeah...lol...this one is so true!!
check this out, here's how silly my obsession is (not to mention the fact that i can recall this like it happened yesterday...): a while back, i had a brand new black jetta two cars ahead of me, a white golf behind that, my black jetta behind him, then another white jetta behind me...i was giggling like a little school girl the whole time...untill some dork broke up the veedub luv


----------



## Pa5.5at (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You find yourself regretting purchases you have made for things that might even be necessity because it detracts from money spent on you baby.
You wont ride in your friends honda, and if you do, he or she is forced to endure a berage of honda jokes and puns.
You wake up excited because "Today I get to wash my car."
You spend more of you time on the Vortex than you do reading, going outside, spending time with the ladies.
I am guilty of all of these. Who cares at least Im not doing drugs, right?


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (golfkart)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You spend more of you time on the Vortex than you do reading, going outside, spending time with the ladies.
[HR][/HR]​i can pretty much related to alot of comments made here but dude you have crossed the line you're sick, get some balls and get a life.........loving more vw's than girls, now that's just silly!!!!!
-you know that you're a real volkswagen fanatic when everytime you see one you feel just like you felt on your first crush


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

- You know your hooked when you go to the used VW lot twice a month to see the NEW model... 
this ones kinda odd but 
- you know you drive a vw when at a gas station checkin your oil, some guy walks up looks at your 8v and asks where the rest of it?
Bump, Joel


----------



## Veedubspeed04 (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (JWJET1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]-you know you drive a vw when at a gas station checkin your oil, some guy walks up looks at your 8v and asks where the rest of it?[HR][/HR]​

















[Modified by Veedubspeed04, 10:04 PM 10-10-2002]


----------



## rweston002 (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

you pull up to a 5.0 in your stock 8v and think "i SO got you off the line".
I Freakin luv that one and 
"How about if you stare at you car in a store window when as you drive by..... " I DO THAT EVERY SINGLE CHANCE I GET thinking to myself, dam my car looks good,
and i so hate when someone slams my trunk and doors so much that i try not to have other people do it ever... they'll break something


----------



## GT1373A (Mar 27, 2002)

Even though you are still pissed that your window regulators broke, you secretly feel like you've been initiated into VW society.


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (Mr_LSD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]- You dont understand what Tiger Woods and Golf have to do with eachother[HR][/HR]​Clever. Me likes it.


----------



## Veedubspeed04 (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]- You dont understand what Tiger Woods and Golf have to do with eachother[HR][/HR]​I thought he drives a buick


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (Veedubspeed04)*

- Your daughter is named Jetta, or will be.
- VW Logo Underpants
- Dumped multiple GF's/Bf's after they not showing the Dub no love


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

I bought a 12x12 round Vw Emblem sign made of tin......yeah


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

I have that same one hanging over my computer at home!


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

-You know your a VW addict when your girlfriend is jelous of your car
-You know your a Vortex addict when his happens http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/groups/g_4535129/Addiction.jpg?bcat7q9AkUn.xDv7


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

Ours will go in the garage with my Jetta and the Passat, it'll be Volkswagon Land. It would be cool to paint the emblem on the floor on both sides where we park.........hmmmmmmmmm great idea!


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

..... or when you have the uncontrollable urge to remind people that volkswagen is spelled with an _e_ ?


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (MGQ)*

I'm so sorry I wasn't paying attention, OMG .......I made aBIG mistake........... LOL







And thanks for the reminder!


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

that is such a good idea! i just painted my garage floor a gray color...i should go get some dark blue paint and get the VW emblem going....yeahhhh...my wife would love that...
i'd make sure it was large enough that she would have to park her Lexus on the emblem too...just to show her who's got the better car








- you know your a vw addict when you have dreams about your vw for three nights in a row...and hope you can continue the trend tomorrow.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

I was thinking of painting one on each side so both cars can park on their own emblem and draw in the VW power over night every night.!


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

oh see...you got one up on me. TWO Veedubs in the same garage! does it smell like sourkraut in your garage? do you hear a disembodied voice saying "drivers wanted" and "farfignugin" (i know it's misspelled...sorry)? 
i got two vw's but they dont share a garage...one's got it's own...hehe


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

I don't have a garage yet, it's in the works. But yes two in there, My Jetta, and my husbands Passat. My son will have to park his Jetta outside. My daughter wants a silver golf(whenever she gets a job). With three VW's in the driveway it's just a beautiful site. But yes, when the garage is built there will be two emblems painted. I do imagine after it's all said and done that you will be able to hear VW whispers at night about how happy they are to be well taken care of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

I do the drive by a mirrored building and stare at my car ALWAYS!!!!!!!! How about you know your a true VW addict when you rev your enginge, and try to run around the back to hear the exhaust, just because it sounds so damn good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































Or you know your a VW addict when to you, the sound of a VR6 doing a fly by is like a mechanical orgasim, no matter how many times you hear it


----------



## Veedubspeed04 (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubinBuffalo)*

- Someone in your class says "Volkswagens suck," and you just start laughing uncontrollably becuase they drive an accord with LED washers and smoked "euro look" taillights


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubinBuffalo)*

QUOTE]I do the drive by a mirrored building and stare at my car ALWAYS!!!!!!!! How about you know your a true VW addict when you rev your enginge, and try to run around the back to hear the exhaust, just because it sounds so damn good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































Or you know your a VW addict when to you, the sound of a VR6 doing a fly by is like a mechanical orgasim, no matter how many times you hear it














[/QUOTE]
LOL That my friend is too funny! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubinBuffalo)*

oh yeah...lol...the line about the exhaust is so true!
for me it's this: if i see my four year old walking around my car with something that could scratch the paint...i have a cow. but just the other day, i trusted him enough to rev the engine for me while i stood behind it to hear the exhaust music








dont trust the kid to walk with scissors, but he can rev the engine on my car...sounds ok to me


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

That VeeubLuv is AWESOME!!!!!!! MY gf has a little girl right. You know your a VW addict when you take a picture of your VW, hood open, with a six year old pointing to the VR6 and has this BIG OL Sheit eating grin on her face. She likes it when I get the car to spin into second and throw her back against the seat like she's on a ride at Disney World, saying do it again and I'm like, ummm, were doing 65 in a school zone babe, I'm ganna get arrested if i keep doing this


----------



## 01silvergtiglx (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubinBuffalo)*

rick you are to funny ... lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








you know your a veedub nut when you buy a rabbit gti for a winter car, so you don't have to drive your MK4 gti, and you now have to find something to drive in the winter cause you really don't what to drive the rabbit in the winter.


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (01silvergtiglx)*

When you swear up and done that you wouldn't become on of "those VW owners..." before you bought a VW and you ended up being one of em right off the bat....and when you start to feel sorry for those who don't own a VW because they are missing out on the finer things in life...hehe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by Red GTi VR6, 7:54 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## 18Ted (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

- Out of 14 cars owned, only ONE was not a VW (but was still an Audi)
- You spend more money keeping your old VW on the road than the combined total of what you paid for it AND what it is currently worth.
- You spend more time online looking for VW sites than you do looking at_anything else_.
- When you turned 16 and got your first VW, you made your mom park her much more expensive car on the street so your VW could have the garage.
- The biggest dream you have is of going to the VW Museum.
- You'll argue how much better your VW is than anything other car ever built.
- When asked for your 5th birthday what you want, all you can say is "a yellow Volkswagen" and _you got it_ (a brand new 1975 VW Super Beetle - bright yellow)


[Modified by 18Ted, 4:39 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (18Ted)*

The thought of selling your somewhat rusty, far from perfect Rabbit GTI gives you so much stress that you cant sleep.
You dont currently drive, own 2 cars, attend School, no job, very broke, and buy a 61 ghia coupe cus it's a good deal with no rust.
You dont understand why no one else is as excited as you for finding a 61 Ghia coupe with no rust.


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (18Ted)*

i'm reading your signature there...you HAD a 87 syncro?? i think my heart stopped for a second...why did you let it go??
-you know your a VW addict when you see the word "syncro" and get "all-a-flutter"


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubinBuffalo)*

LOL!!
i know EXACTLY what you are talking about...my son is constantly telling me to "go faster go faster"! it's all fun and well, until you look down and realize your doing 70 in a 35 zone...
...i could see it now "but officer, my son really wanted me to go fast...and it was wide open...and...and...."


----------



## 18Ted (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...you HAD a 87 syncro?? i think my heart stopped for a second...why did you let it go??
-you know your a VW addict when you see the word "syncro" and get "all-a-flutter"[HR][/HR]​How true! I wish I hadn't gotten rid of it!! In '85 (when I turned 16) I got the brand new Cabriolet for my birthday. Then - in '87 mom and I went to the dealer and traded my Cabriolet and her '83 Quantum GL5 in on a brand new Scirocco 16V and the Quantum Synchro.







She drove the Synchro for two years and got a brand new Audi. We kept the Synchro, and it became my ski car. After two years, I realized it was too slow and traded it for an Audi Quattro wagon. At the time I thought it was a smart move - hindsight is always 20/20.








Thinking about starting a search for one in the Spring. They are all over up here - so it shouldn't be too difficult. The trick will be getting one that is is good shape still.


----------



## mikeknife (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (18Ted)*

you know you love vws when:
your mom ofers you her 97 jaguar xj6 to drive to the prom but, instead, you take your buddys 57 bug wich is in the middle of a resto instead!


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (18Ted)*

ahhhh...i guess they are more rare here (Northern California). i remember when the n00b parts guys would get calls from hardcore dubheads and their syncros...whew...them dubbers could give the green peas a ration of poop if you know what i mean








hmm....i wonder how tough it would be to get a syncro or 4motion system in my 96 jetta...hehe
- you know your a vw addict when you cant stop thinking about what you could do to your ride to make it "just that much better"


----------



## TurboDaisy (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You know your a VW addict when....
-it's a horrible Monday morning and you walk out into the parking lot and notice a brand new Jetta parked to the left of your NB..and a brand new GTI parked to the right of your NB....isn't life sweet???


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought a 12x12 round Vw Emblem sign made of tin......yeah[HR][/HR]​i got one of those too, hangin on the ceiling over my bed...they were like 7 bucks at target so i couldnt hel myself


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (ValveCoverGasket)*

Got my dad to make me a staned glass "VW" framed and everything,


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (ValveCoverGasket)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i got one of those too, hangin on the ceiling over my bed...they were like 7 bucks at target so i couldnt hel myself







[HR][/HR]​Well that upsets me I paid $14 while on a little vacation. I've got to get out and go shopping more. I feel so used!


----------



## gurlieDUBracer (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubinBuffalo)*



> I do the drive by a mirrored building and stare at my car ALWAYS!!!!!!!!
> that is so me....to the T


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (LUV4DUBS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Then, we noticed a silver A1 rabbit, (pretty much stock) sitting on the shoulder. I said to my ex, "Aw man, poor guy. I wonder what's wrong with his car. Do you think we should stop and help him?[HR][/HR]​- Yes -- Risking life and limb to help a fellow Dubber stranded on the 405 freeway. Hey, the guy had a nice worn-out looking mid '70s Bug convertible! 
- What about not getting mad at the VW driver when he tells you he simply ran out of gas on the freeway!
- And the ever-present parking next to a fellow VW even if it's slightly inconvenient. (Like a nice Jetta did to me today.)










[Modified by Der Meister, 2:32 AM 10-22-2002]


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Der Meister)*

Your a VW addict when you should go to bed but feel that you miss a cue on Vortex(or is that a Vortex member addiction ) Hmmmmmmmm I'm always on the lookot for a VW or a occasional Audi)


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

LOL
this is hilarious! i'm doing that RIGHT NOW! lol
*as i start to drift off to sleep on my keyboardddddddddddddddddddddddddd....zzzzzzzzzzzz* 
oops...gotta drag my butt to bed


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

i love my Thing...


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

I'm ALWAYS looking for a VW while I drive and all I see are just plain people. I mean people who are just driving a VW and don't EVEN appreciate it , there is no smile, or they aren't even jammin' to music. They don't EVEN know what their car can do.. their car may not even be able to go over 50 mph the way they drive. Oh my, makes me sad to think of that poor VW in THEIR care, Oh my. sad so sad..... Let's adopt them all.


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

omg girl...you crack me up!! lol
but i know what you mean...i see all those stuffy looking people in their brand new passat wagons and wonder if they even know what they are driving. it's sad...


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but i know what you mean...i see all those stuffy looking people in their brand new passat wagons and wonder if they even know what they are driving. it's sad...[HR][/HR]​We do know, kids.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]omg girl...you crack me up!! lol
but i know what you mean...i see all those stuffy looking people in their brand new passat wagons and wonder if they even know what they are driving. it's sad...[HR][/HR]​Hey wait,







(hmmmmmmm) my husband drives a Passat wagon........did you just dis him? But it would be more fun if VW drivers would atleast notice... that I enjoy driving my car! I sit and think of places to go just to drive my baby, she enjoys it too. She just rumbles when I take her out, sometimes I have to use the lasso to control her!







LOL LOL


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We do know, kids.







[HR][/HR]​Kids these days







, TTT







LOL


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey wait, (hmmmmmmm) my husband drives a Passat wagon........did you just dis him?[HR][/HR]​oh come on now...i would say that anyone who posts here is definatly NOT a stuffy VW driver, and that they at least have an idea on what they are driving. and if your husband drives the passat wagon...he's not stuffy because he's related to the Vortex by marrage








what i'm talking about are those people that moved up from a volvo wagon and think it's the same thing...you know who i'm talking about!
-you know your a VW addict when you get mad at other VW drives for not driving their cars the right way


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

Well I know I'm not a stuffy VW driver......What I don't get is.......I usually just see a female driving VW"s







and I never see modded VW's like the one's posted here. I live in the wrong part of town I spose.








Your know you a VW addict when you paint the emblem on the ceiling above your bed.............and instead of drawing a happy face, you draw the emblem.
Your a VW addict when you take your VW to the dealership to soak up some VW love.
No, I didn't do those things.........yet


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (1fastdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when your sitting here reading all of these posts and realize that they are all true......I never even noticed that I do some of this stuff till now.[HR][/HR]​








Again, still all true


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (1fastdub)*

This thread is great! I need to direct some of my coworkers here. Maybe they'll understand me. 
I'll have to send girls I'm dating here to let them know that it really isn't a problem.

Here's some for you: You know you're a VW addict when...
All three of your children's first words were either GTI or Volkswagen.
The kids get pissed when you dirve the car anywhere with out them.(They don't do that with mom's Daewoo.







)
You plan on passing your 84 GTI on to your 4 year old son when he's "good and ready"


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't have a garage yet, it's in the works. But yes two in there, My Jetta, and my husbands Passat. My son will have to park his Jetta outside. My daughter wants a silver golf(whenever she gets a job). With three VW's in the driveway it's just a beautiful site. But yes, when the garage is built there will be two emblems painted. I do imagine after it's all said and done that you will be able to hear VW whispers at night about how happy they are to be well taken care of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​







My yard has 3 Coraddos, 1 Jetta, 1 Passat, and 1 Scirocco. Its like heaven...








And you know your a VW addict when you have one of these in your parking space at work:










[Modified by Sikotic, 12:55 AM 10-29-2002]


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Sikotic)*

where did you get that sign, I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

I found it on ebay for $15. The guy I bought it from has a lot of other signs too.


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

-You read the auto classified section of the newspaper backwards, because the VWs are at the end.
-You read the classifieds even if you don't need another car.
-You've been driving for 8 years and have already owned 18 VWs. 10 of which are still in your posession.


----------



## skeasor (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwfreek)*

I dont know is anyone else does this, but...I always keep a bottom of armorall and a dust cloth with me when I am drving, so I can clean the inside of my car at redlights :-/ I also take my shoes off sometimes so I dont get the floor mats dirt








-skeasor


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwfreek)*

quote:[HR][/HR]-You read the auto classified section of the newspaper backwards, because the VWs are at the end.[HR][/HR]​i ALWAYS do that!! lol
quote:[HR][/HR]-You read the classifieds even if you don't need another car.[HR][/HR]​same with this one...you never know when you might find that rare jewel in the paper...you know, the one where the wife is pissed off at her husband and is selling his perfect tornado red 98 vr6 for $50.00? 
yeah...*sigh*...i can dream i guess


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwfreek)*

quote:[HR][/HR]-You read the auto classified section of the newspaper backwards, because the VWs are at the end.
[HR][/HR]​I thought this was just the accepted way of reading the classifieds


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

.....when you cant go to bed if you didnt browse vwvortex for at least a good hour !!!


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (saceone)*

yup...it's official...i'm addicted
quote:[HR][/HR].....when you cant go to bed if you didnt browse vwvortex for at least a good hour !!!







[HR][/HR]​i do this almost every night








all the while my wife is doing this to me:








lol


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

- You can look at the John Muir Poster of the disassembled Rabbit and can name each part and know where it goes
- You have to have a Excel spreadsheet to keep track of all the VW Parts in your house
- You consider knocking out the wall between your garage and rec room because you need more garage space foryour VWs
- You have a room in your house that people call the VW Library because of all the VW books, sales brochures, magazines etc that you keep there


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yup...it's official...i'm addicted
.....when you cant go to bed if you didnt browse vwvortex for at least a good hour !!!








i do this almost every night








all the while my wife is doing this to me:








lol[HR][/HR]​hey i do that to and I do this





















to myself!!! arg


----------



## UTIdub (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

- while drunk you punched your friend cause he said volkswagens suck
- while sober you punched your friend cause he said volkswagens suck (and im not talking some little love tap either)
- you are getting the VW emblem tatooed on your shoulder(next week)
- you have 5 gigs of VW pics and videos on your comp
- you cry when you see a VW with a 10 foot high double stack carbon fiber wing(2 days ago)


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about if you stare at you car in a store window when as you drive by..... that and my wife telling me" your addicted"







[HR][/HR]​Oh, yeah!


----------



## onmy6thdub (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (2002turboS)*

You have to keep explaining it's torque and not horsepower that matters.


----------



## PODIUM (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (onmy6thdub)*

no comment!!!!!



[Modified by PODIUM, 8:13 PM 11-2-2002]


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (PODIUM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when you didnt pay last months child support cause you just bought a SICK ASZ BODY KIT FOR YOUR GTI!!!!!!!!!
Well just dont tell my baby mama cause i still need to paint it with next months check!







[HR][/HR]​Now that's ****** up......I could say more but I'm hoping you're kidding on that one........







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PODIUM (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (Red GTi VR6)*

i guess im realy f***d up!!!


[Modified by PODIUM, 8:12 PM 11-2-2002]


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (PODIUM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i guess im really f****d up anyone know any vw addict meetings i need help!








maybe i will think about giving my baby moms a ride around the block







?? naa she could walk







[HR][/HR]​Or you could just grow up and become an adult!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you know your a VW addict when...[HR][/HR]​You seriously consider dropping over $30k for one. Or even worse $80k.


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

when you pass up that good parking spot at the mall for one that is in the back row but has a VW next to it


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (peplsuk)*

I parked by some Jetta today thinking I was safe and the minute I got out of my car they left..... me unprotected


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

1) You roll into a parking lot, people hanging around, you blip the vr a couple times..
2) You spend extra time finding a parking space away from other cars, then back into it, while blipping the vr...
3) You let the car idle for 15 seconds, then you blip twice, then shut down..
4) You walk away from the car, but peeps are watching, so you can't do the o.t.s. stare and look like a fool---instead, you walk halfway across the parking lot, give your rig a passing glance, then stop dead in your tracks...
5) You hurry back over, all the while checking out how she looks from distance, and lean down to wipe off "invisible spot on paint"...
6) You give your machine a once-over, then begin walking back over...
7) You get to your destination, and you STILL look back to check your gorgeous machine out one more time....















OR:
You strategically park your veedub at work so you can look out and stare at it all day, while your co-workers drill you for being uber-obsessive...








You hand your friend the keys and have him do multiple drive-bys, at full song (your heart racing at the sound







, your mind reeling at the possibility that he will crash it







).. All the while maintaining that "there is something wrong with it, would you drive it and let me know what you think it is?"








You own copies of VW&PORSCHE, dating back to 1985....You own copies of VW TRENDS, from the same era...
You buy a vw "winter beater", and you actually mod it so much that it can't be driven in the winter after all















You are severely depressed when you get oWned by a civic, regardless of the fact that it was a 600hp turbo/nitrous fire-breathing demon from hell!!(and you are in your 90hp beater, thinking, "WAIT 'TIL I PUT THE TURBO KIT ON MY VR, RICE














) 
You are EXTREMELY elated that you smoked a civic today...although it WAS a dx automatic missing on 2 cylinders, and you DID just get your haltech standalone tuned on your 3.0l turbo/intercooled/nitrous VR6








You find yourself challenging ANYTHING that rolls up next to you at the light: elderly ladies in 96 taurus wagons, 15-y.o. boys in the student driver vehicle, garbage trucks, undercover police cars, people in wheelchairs, etc...








Your son goes 200mph in a Porsche on gt3, and can't understand why you are ONLY rolling 70 in a 60 down a Ohio interstate!!(near the mansfield state police buildings, no less)








Under every overpass/tunnel/downtown between buildings, it's windows down, clutch in, 7000rpm, and grinning







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You have wheel cleaning supplies in trunk, and check for brake dust often!!!








People can't understand why you go into a siezure at the sight of someone about to slap a pop can down on your freshly zymol'd hood















Your wife has threatened to divorce you, "if you don't clear this vw parts warehouse OUT of my house/basement/garage ASAP!!!"








If you have, at any point in your life, used a vw part as furniture in your living room!!!















[Modified by nuugen, 12:45 AM 11-5-2002]

[Modified by nuugen, 12:50 AM 11-5-2002]

[Modified by nuugen, 12:56 AM 11-5-2002]


[Modified by nuugen, 1:12 AM 11-5-2002]


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

scary, i did the same thing...
quote:[HR][/HR]you get your car smogged, pass with flying colors...and pat your car saying "way to go, i knew you could do it" while pulling out of the garage.

um...like i did today







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you know your a VW addict when...
You seriously consider dropping over $30k for one. Or even worse $80k.[HR][/HR]​YIKES!! which vdub costs $80k?


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (nuugen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You find yourself challenging ANYTHING that rolls up next to you at the light: elderly ladies in 96 taurus wagons, 15-y.o. boys in the student driver vehicle, garbage trucks, undercover police cars, people in wheelchairs, etc...







[HR][/HR]​ROFL!!! i completely agree! you forgot to mention the feeling of absolute satisfaction when you beat the pants off the car you are challenging...even though the other driver had no idea they were in a race








quote:[HR][/HR]Under every overpass/tunnel/downtown between buildings, it's windows down, clutch in, 7000rpm, and grinning







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​yup...lol...i'm guilty on this one too. there is a perfect underpass right near my house...small and low. the sound just echos off the cement perfect! i have been very tempted to stop and just relish the music...but since it's part of the freeway off ramp...people might get a bit ticked...


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you know your a VW addict when...
You seriously consider dropping over $30k for one. Or even worse $80k.
YIKES!! which vdub costs $80k?[HR][/HR]​Phaeton. We'll see though.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You find yourself challenging ANYTHING that rolls up next to you at the light: elderly ladies in 96 taurus wagons, 15-y.o. boys in the student driver vehicle, garbage trucks, undercover police cars, people in wheelchairs, etc... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ROFL!!! i completely agree! you forgot to mention the feeling of absolute satisfaction when you beat the pants off the car you are challenging...even though the other driver had no idea they were in a race 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ROGY(roll on ground yelping) so true, so true *








quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Under every overpass/tunnel/downtown between buildings, it's windows down, clutch in, 7000rpm, and grinning 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
yup...lol...i'm guilty on this one too. there is a perfect underpass right near my house...small and low. the sound just echos off the cement perfect! i have been very tempted to stop and just relish the music...but since it's part of the freeway off ramp...people might get a bit ticked... 
_______
*I have taken that temptation a few times, and it DOES irritate some people* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




[Modified by nuugen, 12:06 AM 11-6-2002]


----------



## smokedoutjetta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (nuugen)*

you know your a VW addict when...
You sell vw's cus you can get your parts cheep cus you know u'll need to be buying alot.
When you dont sell one vw that day cus you sent all day bugging the techs trying to figure out how you can fit a turbo VR6 in the 83 vanagon thats in the back yard with no engine.
When you tell your soon to be wife that she can have the whole house as long as the garage gets to be bigger than the house so you can fit your 10 mk2's in it.
When she asks you what you want for christmas and you give her a eurotuner and say anything in here that will fit.
When your lyin in be at night and she looks at you and tells you she wants to make woopie and you think to your self "damn good thing i took the back seats out of the Gti " and head on out the the dub 
And one more 
Which this is a true thing very much so.
While working at a dub dealer .
When the boss says this ones done , its seen its last day , time for the grave yard , and within 10 the poor dub is completely gutted from head to toe







anyone i work with can back me up on that.
ok one more 
When your on a date and your trying to impress the gyrl you pull up next to a old dude in one of those highpony american cars and know hes not going to race, smoke your tires and leave him in your dust and say "damn! see that i showed that punk!"


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (4Rings)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Phaeton. We'll see though.[HR][/HR]​ohhh...isnt that the 800 cylinder monster with articulated helicopter rotors and a dual boost rocket engine they been talking about? hehe
i should do a bit more reading before i start spreading silly rumors...hehe


----------



## RQtechVR6 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (VeeDubLuv)*

you know your a VW addict when... you pull up to the staging lights at the drag and start talking to your car even though there's tons of people watching you _"make this a better run... please baby, please..._


[Modified by RQtechVR6, 12:03 AM 11-9-2002]


----------



## vuu16v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (RQtechVR6)*

When you wait weeks to turn off the notification on stupid threads like this one.


----------



## 2003GLi (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (skeasor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont know is anyone else does this, but...I always keep a bottom of armorall and a dust cloth with me when I am drving, so I can clean the inside of my car at redlights :-/ 
-skeasor[HR][/HR]​Guilty!!! I also have a wide soft bristed paint brush nearby at all times in case I see dust on the dashboard.


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (vuu16v)*

oh come on...this isnt a _stupid_ thread...a bit silly maybe








you know you are a VW addict when you dream of owning a Volkswagen dealership so you can get the * real good * discounts on parts and stuff...


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (vuu16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When you wait weeks to turn off the notification on stupid threads like this one.







[HR][/HR]​If you don't like this thread.........then why don't yu havae something better to do than came on here and be negative.
You're a VW addict when you wonder why some people actully drive them.......I mean some people are VW people and some..... seem to not to be .......if you get my drift.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

You know your a addict when you can notice ONE VW missing from the buildings parking lot.








Edit: There are exactly 8 including ours. Surprisingly we have the only non Jetta.


[Modified by Euro Dude, 9:47 PM 11-9-2002]


----------



## passingout101 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (LUV4DUBS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's a cute story: 
My ex-girlfriend and I were driving on the Garden State Parkway and noticed a Ford Escort that was sitting on the shoulder, apparently overheating. I said to her, "Hmmm *FORD* - *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily!" A few miles later we noticed a Mitsubishi Eclipse on the shoulder, smoking pretty badly. I said to her, "Man, today's a bad day for cars." We continued on our way. 
Then, we noticed a silver A1 rabbit, (pretty much stock) sitting on the shoulder. I said to my ex, "Aw man, poor guy. I wonder what's wrong with his car. Do you think we should stop and help him?
She turned and gave me a blank stare. 
I said "What's wrong?"
She said, "You really ARE a VW nut, you know that!"
I said, "Why do you say that, now?"
She said, "We passed those other two cars that were stranded and you didn't think about stopping, not once." She paused, "You see a Volkwagen and all of a sudden, you care so much that you want to stop and help the guy." "You are too much!"
I politely laughed at her comments. But it was at that moment when I realized how much this dub addiction has gotten into me. Oh well, dub4life!!!![HR][/HR]​did the same thing lol. and it was a rabbit to. oh how i miss those cars.


----------



## 8VRoc (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (passingout101)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Re: you know your a VW addict when... [HR][/HR]​You spend too much time on VWVortex


----------



## krakkaNW (Oct 30, 2002)

when ur talking to another non-vw owner and u say 8v instead of V8 and they look at u like WTF


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (krakkaNW)*

... you look down at your chipped nail polish and think, "Oh poop, now my fingers are gonna rust."


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (crazyreesie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... you look down at your chipped nail polish and think, "Oh poop, now my fingers are gonna rust."[HR][/HR]​hahaahahahahaaaaa!!!!















AND:
You search the *ENTIRE * world wide web, for _ *EONS* _ , feverishly trying to find *MORE* videos to download and *  EVEN MORE  * vw images to grab-------!then your monitor begins flashing: DRIVE IS FULL. PLEASE INSTALL LARGER DRIVE







.... All of a sudden, there is warm sunshine on your face>>>> *OMG, 6:30 AM, HAVE TO BE AT WORK IN HALF HOUR *





















(no sleep for 20 hours, no shower, a leeettle smelly





















)
* cary * 






























[Modified by nuugen, 11:10 PM 11-12-2002]


[Modified by nuugen, 11:24 PM 11-12-2002]


----------



## RaverX17 (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (nuugen)*

You know your a VW addict,
When you spend all this time reding all these posts and telling urself damn there all true


----------



## DubTuning.com (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (RaverX17)*

your a TRUE VW addict when you visit http://forums.dubtuning.com and realize that the vortex isnt the only VW forum out there


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubTuning.com)*

... when you cry out "Corrado!" during sex.
Not that I do that or anything.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (crazyreesie)*

When you have to do repairs and you really don't mind spending that money since it's to make your "baby" all better





















That my friends is sick.


----------



## allan r (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

when you know there are dozens of platforms better than VW's but you know you'll end up with a new dub anyway


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (crazyreesie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... when you cry out "Corrado!" during sex.
Not that I do that or anything.







[HR][/HR]​ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i can just picture me doing this
...........................when you get pissed when the guy on tv says that some car is a better deal the a volkswagen
...........................when you can't picture you driving anything else than a vw-audi-porsche
...........................when your co-workers are looking at you funny when they see you stare at that old mk1 jetta and saying out loud: "that's one fine automobile"


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

-you are writing for no reason, just to keep that thread up


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

Because you check this thread each time it comes back to the top to see who else said what ...and why ......about their cute little car. Can they bury cars alongside people when they die? Hmmmmm I wonder...now that would be heaven!


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

-you know your a addict when you read every post about why everyone is a addict.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (josh0855)*

GREAT POSTS PPL AND OH SO TRUE!!! LOL!!!
-When you are seriously contemplating spending $30K on your Rabbit GTI to make it the best A1 you can find instead of buying a new VW.
-When you take a sharp onramp as fast as you can to enjoy the H&R race springs you have and still find that your GTI that corners on rails could be improved.
-When you punch it whenever you're headed through a tunnel.
-When you wonder how awesome it must look to ppl watching you drive yet refuse to let others drive it to see for yourself.


----------



## GTi TURBO CHiCK (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (charlier)*

LOL That'ssme funny stufF!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98blkgti (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (GTi TURBO CHiCK)*

when you almost break your neck to see another vw drive in the opposite lane.


----------



## '03 Tradewind (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You know your a VW addict when...
You're reading this thread







.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... ('03 Tradewind)*

- you spend 1000s and 1000s of hours searching for parts for your project and call 6-8 dozen VW dealers across the USA looking for parts
- you look at the John Muir sketch of a disassembled Rabbit and can identify each part and where it belongs
- you run a web site featuring water cooled VWs for the last 6 years spending countless amounts of time and do it just for the fun of it
- you have a few BIG bookshelves full of VW Brochures and other VW documents that your VW Friends refer to as the "VW Library"


----------



## DiscoMonkey (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (charlier)*

Wow, just found this thread... funny!!!!
...when you're amazed and flabergasted that you tell all your friends about the Vortex and they no idea what you're talking about.
...when you almost get run over by traffic because you're too distracted by the tricked up dub parked on the street
...when you sit in lecture and play with your folding key for the entire hour
me likey this thread...











[Modified by DiscoMonkey, 11:13 PM 11-30-2002]


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DiscoMonkey)*

wow...search is back up and i'm a happy boy!
you know you are a VW addict when...
...you have been drooling and fiending over getting a brand new black on black GLi and even have dreams about this car
...when your wife says, "i dont think i'm ready to buy it now..." , you seriously consider getting a divorce.
...after that thought passes, you start calculating the things inside your garage you can sell to come up with the down payment...so she doesnt have to know right away that i bought my new GLi


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

Your friends refuse to mention the word Volkswagen around you...
You run out the house during thanksgiving dinner because your alarm goes off
You can give reasons why the R32 is better than a Ferrari 550


----------



## 83rabbGTi (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You wont ride in your friends honda, and if you do, he or she is forced to endure a berage of honda jokes and puns.
(quote)
i do this all the time. hahahaha


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (14andwantarabbit)*

when there is actually 4 pages of posts that all state the truth.


----------



## 83rabbGTi (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

you know your a vw addict when your father asks you too brush the snow off your mothers camry and do half ass job. and instead take your time on your dub. even if it isnt registered and isnt driveable...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (83rabbGTi)*

Someone else poasted this in another thread, thought I would share it here with all of the crazies!








T'was the night before Christmas, and all round the house,
Not a VeeDub was running, I felt like a louse 
The stockings were hung by the chimney with care
in hopes that St. Wolfsburg soon would be there 
The children were nestled all snug in their beds
while visions of Campers danced in their wee heads 
And Mama in her flannel and I in mine, too,
thought a cross-county bus tour was a neat thing to do 
When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter
like sounds of a bad clutch; you know how they chatter 
Away to the window I flew like a flash
i loosened the locks and threw open the sash 
And what to my wondering eyes did appear?
But a Volkswagen bus, of the earlier years 
With a little old driver so pudgy and round
that i knew in a moment St. Wolfsburg I'd found 
And pulling the Bus, through the snow and the cold,
was an octet of Beetles, so proud and so bold 
More rapid than turtles, they strained as they came
as he yelled and he screamed and he called them by name 
Now Sunroof, now Oval, now Super, and Sunbug
On Verti, on Kuebel, on Karmann, and Goldbug 
To the top of the carport, to the top of the wall
drive away, drive away, drive away all 
So up to the rooftop this convoy then flew
The Bus full of car parts and the Beetles were, too 
As I drew in my head and was turning around
from the chimney St. Wolfsburg came out with a bound 

He was dressed as mechanics, from his head to his foot
and he reeked of old motor oil and ashes and soot 
A huge bunch of car parts he had stuffed in his sack
marked VeeDub and Bosch - I was taken aback 
His face was all wrinkled, his eyes so dejected
like he'd been told his repairs were more than expected 
His feet were all covered with oil, which was dripping
all over my carpet where he had been tripping 
He was rotund and jolly, a competent mech,
but my room now was filthy, a horrible wreck 
He spoke not a word but went straight to his work,
with his butt-crack all showing, like some plumber, the jerk! 
Then putting his finger aside of his nose
with a wink and a nod, up the chimney he rose 
He sprang to his Bus, fixed his seatbelt, and farted
Then hit the ignition, and up they all started 
But I heard him exclaim ere he drove round the side
Merry Christmas to all, and to all, a good ride! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

wow...
that was too dang funny...here's my fav part:
quote:[HR][/HR]His face was all wrinkled, his eyes so dejected
like he'd been told his repairs were more than expected [HR][/HR]​we have all had that look! lol


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

I always go in thinking repairs will cost 200.then they slap with a 500 repair bill I'm like WTF for? "For this little part and labor" they reply kindly.
I'm thinking........you don't know what labor is until you deliver a baby! I didn't get paid for labor........I had to pay for labor. HA!


----------



## azlitigator (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

During the big fires in eastern Arizona this year, a TV news channel was broadcasting from the main fire information station where they would do repeated news bulletins updating everyone of the evactuations and stuff like that. They were on top of one of the buildings and you could see the smoke, flames and ash in the air behind the newscaster. The position allowed a good view of the parking lot as well, and every time they showed one of these news bulletins I would scan the parking lot to see if I could spot any veedubs. That is when I truely knew I was addicted. My state was going up in flames and I'm concerned about the safety and well being of the precious German wondercars. Not to mention the ash getting on the paint, I kept wondering if that would leave a mark. Then when I got my VW logo tatoo (I'm 39) a few months back I knew there was no turning back.


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (azlitigator)*

-when putting mustard or mayo in a sandwich you make sure to draw the vw logo


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! ROFL!
OMG that is so true...I thought I was the only one


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

When you have a piston, rod and wrist-pin from a VR6 and a 1.8 8V on your dresser in your bedroom.
When you have a central electric fuse panel next to the pistons and you use it to explain to people the ease of engine swaps. "VR6 in a 92' Jetta. no problem. Just bolt it in and plug it all together. you can't do it wrong".


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

When your girlfriend says " you love that car more than you love me". and you answer "Honey but I can always tell what is wrong with the car, but no matter how hard I try I still cant figure what is wrong with you".


----------



## docspeed1 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You just washed your car then at the grocery store you run into a light post because you had your head turned the wrong way looking at the best looking car in the parking lot!


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (docspeed1)*

When you have the number to the dealership parts department memorized...


----------



## krakkaNW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (A2RicedGTI)*

...when the only thing making you to wake is up is driving you car to school in the cold because it pulls harder


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (krakkaNW)*

W







hen somedays you just cannot pull yourself away from vortex in fear that you might miss a great post............like today.........what a sad -ss I've been today!







LOL Whatever life does go on around me. HA!(as I slink away is disgust at myself)


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

You know your one when all your avorite teachers just happen to drive VW's


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

When a girlie post is started and sucked into the vortex before you know it and then you start one of your own







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (krakkaNW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...when the only thing making you to wake is up is driving you car to school in the cold because it pulls harder







[HR][/HR]​werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my vr6 likes to breathe cold air in the morning......pulls nice and the intake hits a smooth note http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18tMiCo (Oct 17, 2002)

you know you're a VW addict when ...
- you entered in a parking lot, vw cars are the first cars that come into your sight


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (squishy12)*

quote:[HR][/HR]scary, i did the same thing...
you get your car smogged, pass with flying colors...and pat your car saying "way to go, i knew you could do it" while pulling out of the garage.

um...like i did today







[HR][/HR]​I passed a couple of days ago in my 85' 20v....they did'nt ask and I did'nt tell....I was well within the limits, and although I had my doubts, I knew she would pass.







without a cat!!
You know you're an addict when: you have 3 really tricked out GTI's and not enough room for all of them to be in one spot.
when you believe the new Porsche ad could easily double as a VW ad: "Is it humanly possible to walk away without looking back"?
when you drive halfway across the country every year in a pack of heavily modded VW/Audi products blatantly disregarding most speed limits to be with thousands of other nuts for a week, and then complain that it should be a two day event, because now you have to drive all the way back, and your "vacation" just flew by.
when you pay $50 for a 1974 Zippo off of Ebay that's never been used, and would'nt even think of using it once it's yours, and wish you could have a good portion of the 10,000 other items that popped up under your VW search.
When you've considered trying to get a job at Autostadt after reading an article about it because you're so fired up on the idea!
When you consider this place gets 10 million hits per mo

When you REALLY want an Audi, but would still feel like a "trader".


[Modified by vwaudichris, 2:25 PM 12-12-2002]


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwaudichris)*

NICE!!!!


----------



## veedub121 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

when u drive by the volkswagen dealer and see the big vw logo and think to urself man that would look hot in my front yard


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

I have OOOOHHHHHHHH thought that myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub121 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

whne u go to the same gtg every week and the same ppl show up and u never get sick of it


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

I wish the same for here girlie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when u drive by the volkswagen dealer and see the big vw logo and think to urself man that would look hot in my front yard[HR][/HR]​now who never thought of that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veedub121 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

ppl that dont like vws dont think of it


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif check the username


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwaddict53)*

You are a VW addict when you want to get to know every freakin dubber on here! There are many awesome dubbers on here!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub121 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

im sry i just dont think that will evr happen there is just to many of us


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

No, I know, but when you get to know some of these people or maybe even more tis good indeed. There are quite a good many that I have spoken with and they have been totally great. Lot's of good people on here. 
OK I'm off topic also so...............You are a VW addict when you can't stop thinking about your VW and what to do next and where with your Jetta 97 VR6-My Baby!


----------



## Wazzudubchik143 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

... your boyfriend makes you watch all those VW racing videos on the internet and you wanna watch them again and again till he can't stand them anymore...hehe.








...When VW becomes an everyday part of your main vocabulary.


----------



## veedub121 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

when u have a homemade vw symbol on top of ur christmas tree instead of a star


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

i just ran into this on the plane flying back home from DC yesterday...
-you know you are a VW addict when...you see something about the VW Vortex in Eurotuner mag and feel like standing up in the airplane and showing anyone who will look at you! 
-you read Eurotuner cover to cover while in the air...get to the last page, and feel very very sad...pouting, thinking to yourself "that's it??"


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

-hope to spot a vw in LOTR


----------



## vdoubleyew (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

-When you see a non-VW w/ a fuba antenna and shake your head at them as you pass them
-When you'd rather have the radio off to listen to the turbo spooling/VR6 rumble
-When first topic that comes to mind when your college professor for your public speaking class tells you it could be anything, but has to be 30minutes long, is VW,......and you do it.
-When every page in your notebook has something VW drawn outside the margin or on the top of the page.
-When you purposely park next to a VW.
-When you think the loud clanking in the TDI is a great sound.
-When you go to VW dealerships just to look whats in the lot.
-When you purposely leave all your windows down and sunroof open after you take the key outta the ignition, just so you can close them from the outside.
-When you think an old, rusty Rabbit is an awesome car
-When you own a copy of "The Volkswagen Chronicle" and read it front to back
-When your girlfriend says, "What do you want for Christmas, and it can't be something for your car"
.........yeah, I'm pretty bad, too








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK116V (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

-you start naming your children and pets after the names of VW models?
I don't have kids, but Corrado or Scirocco Della Rocco would work nice.
-you start calling your VWs by name
The Super Jetta and The General (mars red)
-your email address starts with "veedub" 
Does [email protected] count?
-How about if you stare at you car in a store window when as you drive by 








-when you get excited when you relize that there is a dub driving in front of you and one behind you 
Its only happened once but it was MK1, MK2, MK3, Mk4 Jettas in a row. I think I'm the only one that was excited about it.
-Under every overpass/tunnel/downtown between buildings, it's windows down, clutch in, 7000rpm, and grinning 
Been there.
-when your co-workers are looking at you funny when they see you stare at that old mk1 jetta and saying out loud: "that's one fine automobile"
I got 3 for a reason.















-when putting mustard or mayo in a sandwich you make sure to draw the vw logo
heck I've draw the whole car. End up with a ketchup sandwich.
You know your an addict when you sell your VW and tell the guy buying it, "When you are ready to sell it, come see me first." 
Or when you're friends tell you need a new car because you spend ever weekend fixing it and you tell them to shut up and hand me a screw driver.
When you wash your MK1, and think "Wow looks good even with in 20 feet"
Or when the best VW you've ever owned was older than you.
Or when non VW friends are in your car and they say "Boy it sure makes alot of noise and rattles a lot" and you say "yeah and I know what they all are, so don't worry."


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vdoubleyew)*

quote:[HR][/HR] -When you see a non-VW w/ a fuba antenna and shake your head at them as you pass them
-When you'd rather have the radio off to listen to the turbo spooling/VR6 rumble
-When first topic that comes to mind when your college professor for your public speaking class tells you it could be anything, but has to be 30minutes long, is VW,......and you do it.
-When every page in your notebook has something VW drawn outside the margin or on the top of the page.
-When you purposely park next to a VW.
-When you think the loud clanking in the TDI is a great sound.
-When you go to VW dealerships just to look whats in the lot.
-When you purposely leave all your windows down and sunroof open after you take the key outta the ignition, just so you can close them from the outside.
-When you think an old, rusty Rabbit is an awesome car
-When you own a copy of "The Volkswagen Chronicle" and read it front to back
-When your girlfriend says, "What do you want for Christmas, and it can't be something for your car"
.........yeah, I'm pretty bad, too








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​OMG hon you are worse than me I am so sorry how can I help???!!!!


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (MK116V)*

HA! I like the one about selling a car only to be the person with first dibs if it comes up for sale again....I've done it!
OR, if you refuse to sell your car to someone because you don't think they have the commitment or the means to take care of it as you'd wish....
We really are an ate-up bunch, are'nt we?


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vdoubleyew)*

Funny, I was pissed off too when I saw toyota using fuba antenna. I think that they should get their own antenna. I also prefer the VR6 sounds over my monsoon. And I thought that I was the only one.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

How about, when you know you have promised at least 5 people first dibs if you sell your car because, well, who are they kidding anyway?


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (MGQ)*

-you finaly realize that your 2.0 will never be as fast as you want it to be and decide to sell it for a faster car.
-that faster car is of course a VR6.
-you feel like strangling the person behind "Kelly Blue Book" because your 1996 Jetta is not worth the million bucks that you think it should.
-you already have the mods priced and printed out for the 24v VR6 that you dont yet own
-your wife has second thoughts about letting you purchase that GLi for your soon to be driving daughter...full well knowing that it will quickly become "my baby" and i wont want to let it go...
ya know what...i just realized this is turning into a serious kind of sickness...but oh well, it's a sickness i can live with ...hehe










[Modified by VeeDubLuv, 8:01 PM 12-20-2002]


----------



## 83rabbGTi (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VAG-MAN)*

i got a good one. you knwo your a vw addict when you go to the pet store and you find the rabbits to be very awesome.


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

When this same thread has been up here for over 3 months.


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (1fastdub)*

The forum will probably last a lot longer too. A lot of us sure are sick people. I didn't think anyone was as bad as me until I became a member of vortex.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

YOUR A VW NUT WHEN YOU HAVE EXACTLY NO MONEY IN YOUR WALLET, BANK ACOUNT, OR IN BETWEEN YOUR MATTRESS AND YOUR BOX SPRING AND YOU STILL!!! CHECK OUT MAGAZINES FOR YOUR NEXT MOD OR DROOL THINKING ABOUT THE DAY WHEN YOUR DUB IS.....DARE I SAY IT......FINISHED!!!


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (MattyDVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]YOUR A VW NUT WHEN YOU HAVE EXACTLY NO MONEY IN YOUR WALLET, BANK ACOUNT, OR IN BETWEEN YOUR MATTRESS AND YOUR BOX SPRING AND YOU STILL!!! CHECK OUT MAGAZINES FOR YOUR NEXT MOD OR DROOL THINKING ABOUT THE DAY WHEN YOUR DUB IS.....DARE I SAY IT......FINISHED!!![HR][/HR]​when you take time to read the rules








[*]No SHOUTING. Don't use all caps when posting. It is difficult to read and annoying.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when u have a homemade vw symbol on top of ur christmas tree instead of a star[HR][/HR]​you mean like THIS:


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (nuugen)*

[email protected]








When you think Volkswagenism is the best religion in the world!


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR][email protected]








When you think Volkswagenism is the best religion in the world![HR][/HR]​Cool, I'm a member of the church of volkswagen myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirty dub (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

aah fellow volkswagenists, it's nice to see you








followers wanted...


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (dirty dub)*

Sweet! More fellow folowers of the faith


----------



## GolfInfection (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*








OMG lol...all these are great...! Let me see here...
1- You park in THE FARTHEST/LONELIESt spot at the shopping center so you dont get hit
2- You have more pictures of VW's in your room than your family
3- Ride to the nearest VW dealership cuz theres nothing else to do...
4- Take pics of other VW's on the road.... _just because_ 
5- "Damn, that guy paid $25000 for that new Accord...do you realize the VW he could of bought with that much money?" 
6- OWN more than 3 pieces of apparel VW Driver Gear








7- Your Girlfriend/Boyfriend is jealous of your car...
8- Give other VW drivers the RIGHT OF WAY..when really, its yours ?
KEEP EM COMING LOL !!


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (GolfInfection)*

shed a tear of sympathy when you see a scratch on someone elses dub.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (eggman95)*

When your walking sad and you see your neighbor who is moving at the time driving a Golf and you get really happy.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

For X-Mas every box contained a VW item from the Drivers Gear Catalogue...
You put everything on and you look like VW adopted you LOL


----------



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You pat your car on the dash at every 1000 miles on the ODO and wish it happy birthday!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]For X-Mas every box contained a VW item from the Drivers Gear Catalogue...
You put everything on and you look like VW adopted you LOL[HR][/HR]​Oh MY GOD that was really funny















keep them rollin(make this sticky!!!)


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (drplastic)*

when you switch attennas daily(alloy,Efing,oem)...........sometimes twice
just to see how it looks
you leave your fogs on when you gas-up and go inside to pay








for some reason you keep switching side-markers.........cause if you have smoked AND clear..........the relationship is more non-committal
you several projects and idea's CONSTANTLY going thru your head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







:wineglass:


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (16vPowers)*

-you see a A2 that has been apparently mis-treated and you grimace in pain thinking the whole time "that poor poor veedub..."
-you look at your tornado red 1990 GLi and get sad because the only thing keeping her off the road is a VERY overpriced main fuel pump








and this one...
-you check this thread four or five times a day just to see if anyone else is a sick as you








muhahhaha!


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

LOL guy go have a beer or two You did start a great thread tho... gives a person a home to go to. Merry Christmas VeeDubLuv!!!!!


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

...you're on your way to the christmas eve service at church, see hot wheels and wonder if they would look good on your car


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
-you check this thread four or five times a day just to see if anyone else is a sick as you








[HR][/HR]​








or you put this thread on your email notification list


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mk2jetta)*

.....you have to buy your own VW related xmas gifts








.....time spent out of it is jonezin' time. You gotta drive it to get well.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (The Pit)*

- You stop smooching your GF/BF because a nice looking VW just passed by, and you feel the need to chase it down to give the owner a big thumbs up.
- When your with your friends at the mall there are only two rules
1. Dont mention VW's around you
2. Dont let you go near Starbucks


----------



## J4GirL (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

whoa, these are all greaaaat- i can relate to A LOT of them....how bout when:
1)you use whip cream 2 make the VW symbol on your pancakes- and ummm on other things...
2)your frig is all covered with pics of sweet dubs
3)you plan to name your first born son Corrado
4)you ask victoria's secret to personalize your panties with VW in diamonds
5)you get your relatives vw memorabilia for gifts (even though they know nuttin bout dub luv)
6)my first day of grad school of education (prissy girls in there) aND we're all introducing ourselves in front of the class and stating our hobby...i'm the only freak that says, "I love Volkswagen's!" and they all look at me like, ehh great-look at that car buff of a girl... hah i made sure they saw my dub after class every day as i passed their walking a$$es...but whatever turned out to be an interesting class anyway!








and then there's this one...
7)you KNOW u got it bad when you're a girl whose first name starts with a V and you don't date anyone who might be marriage material unless their last name starts with a W!!







yup, that would be me....


----------



## dirty dub (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (J4GirL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my first day of grad school of education (prissy girls in there) aND we're all introducing ourselves in front of the class and stating our hobby...i'm the only freak that says, "I love Volkswagen's!" and they all look at me like, ehh great-look at that car buff of a girl... hah i made sure they saw my dub after class every day as i passed their walking a$$es...but whatever turned out to be an interesting class anyway!








[HR][/HR]​[method man]..............get uuhhhmmm............... [/method man]


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

Thank you Michelle








and trust me...i had my share of beer (and other stuff *ahem*) this holiday season...
Merry Belated X-mas everyone! lol...sorry...i'm still feeling the holidaze...


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (J4GirL)*

ok...you have my vote for "most vdub crazed girl"
vw symbols on your underwear...in diamonds no less??? you silly girl!








________________________________
-your internet service goes down for a day and all you can think about is reading the new posts on the Vortex...
-you hit a huge steel plate covering a gap on a bridge, causing your car to shudder violently (car three inches off the ground, steel plate 1 1/2 inches thick...you get the picture) and when you get to the toll booth you feel like getting out of the car and demonstrating on the toll taker's head exactly what your car felt when it drove over that plate.


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (J4GirL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you KNOW u got it bad when you're a girl whose first name starts with a V and you don't date anyone who might be marriage material unless their last name starts with a W!!







yup, that would be me....
[HR][/HR]​LOL that one IS good, and I just realized my initials are MK so then I can just add III and I can then be MKIII is that close enough? 
And there are four living here so when someone finally get off the computer I jump on here to see what all the dubbers are doing.


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (16vPowers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you switch attennas daily(alloy,Efing,oem)...........sometimes twice
just to see how it looks
you leave your fogs on when you gas-up and go inside to pay








for some reason you keep switching side-markers.........cause if you have smoked AND clear..........the relationship is more non-committal
you several projects and idea's CONSTANTLY going thru your head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







:wineglass: [HR][/HR]​When you always park and shut the car off with the headlight switch left in the on position so people can see the citylights and wonder what they are.
When you have your rear fog-light on and people tell you that one taillight is brighter than the other.
When you spend all of your free time doing something to your vw.
When you look at a mk1 Rabbit and say what a beautiful car and your girlfriend says"that it is the ugliest car I have ever seen", and you give her the silent treatment for a few hours to show how she has hurt you.
When someone says to me "What is that? A civic?" and I contemplate hitting them.

[Modified by 5.0 eater, 1:33 AM 12-28-2002]


[Modified by 5.0 eater, 1:34 AM 12-28-2002]


----------



## jd678 (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

When you plan an entire vacation around visiting Wolfsburg...
...And get miffed that the rental agency upgraded you to a quicker 1.6 Opel Astra from a 1.0 Polo because they had none in stock


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (jd678)*

hehe i am doing thw wolfsburg thing, possably renting a VW for a few months in europe,
You get hurt when people rag on or say bad things or perfer other cars to your Loud, rusty Rabbit
You have drams about driving your VW
Fall asleep thinking about what you want to do to your VW or other ones. 
build VW models, personalise said models
Have a VW symbol made out of Staned Glass and then Framed
Bug, annoy and talk about VW's for 6 years till you mother sells her Jeep and buys a 03 Jetta Wagen TDI
and many more, however i would like to keep the extent of my sickness to myself


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Schultz)*

when you have to talk about VW's, Vortex as a reference in each and every conversation you have with your friends.


----------



## RISC601 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (drplastic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You pat your car on the dash at every 1000 miles on the ODO and wish it happy birthday!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Gee, I guess I'm not the only one on that either.


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (RISC601)*

VW does something right and he/she gets a "good boy/girl" and a pat on the dash
VW does something bad and gets a "You "explitive"" and a smack on the dash


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Schultz)*

Hey, don't ever get angry with your VW!!!!!! 
You'll just feel bad after.


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

you drive her when she is upset and then not call her names.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

You do a few of your own mods without anyone helping you, and you congradualte your baby on cooperating.
Your cleaning the parts you took out, and cut yourself and you say to the part "I know you miss mommy, but you had to leave the nest sometime"


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

When a girl at work showed me a picture of a car ahe wrecked before I worked there. It was an Mk3 Jetta. My reply; "You killed a Jetta!?!" Not were you ok or something like that. At that point I realized my friends and family are right I do have a problem. That's what the 'tex is for...a support group.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (firebreathingbunny)*

Yeah, kinda like the AA program for VW Adicts


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

except for the reverse, we drag you down the path rather than try to free you.


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Schultz)*

i do the SAME THING! lol
but except hitting the dash, i just put my hands up and say ... out loud ... "what now? why are you doing this to me? come on baby!"
hehe...sick? no. twisted? no. ADDICTED! lol


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

hehe it's not so much the hitting of the dash just the 
"Aww your stipid ****, what the *** are you doing? Dont make me hurt you," etc


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (aliengti)*

When your boyfirend/girlfriend spends more time with the VW, then talking to you on the phone.
Washes the car every f*cking day.
Always is talking about their VW, no matter what topic is going on. They will bring it up.


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (MGQ)*

That's right


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

It's like a drug to people. That's their high


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Baby Girl420)*

You sounded like my X-GF for a moment...
I was like "uhh ohh.. shes back on the tex DOH!"








But VW is something speacial, its like awesome, and you allways know what to buy it, you dont forget the aniversaries, if something is bothering it you can tell something is wrong, if not it will tell you on its own. It never assumes you know...
Hmm it wont leave you for another person unless you let it, and plenty more...
Yeah Dubbers tend to be


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

1. A VW doesnt have car friends that talk bad behind your back all the time
2. You can look at pictures of nice VW's all day and not feel like a perv
3. You can rub and wax your VW in the driveway and not get arrested
4. VW's dont get mad at you for no reason
5. You can allways test drive the VW before making a comitment
6. You can stare at nice VWs and your VW wont get mad
7. If you leave your dub they dont try to take your house

hehe


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1. A VW doesnt have car friends that talk bad behind your back all the time
2. You can look at pictures of nice VW's all day and not feel like a perv
3. You can rub and wax your VW in the driveway and not get arrested
4. VW's dont get mad at you for no reason
5. You can allways test drive the VW before making a comitment
6. You can stare at nice VWs and your VW wont get mad
7. If you leave your dub they dont try to take your house

hehe







[HR][/HR]​Hey how about you give my girlfriend a call. She thinks that I'm the only VW addict and no one is as bad as me. I can see that you and I share many of the same views.


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (vuu16v)*

when you consider asking your girlfriend to marry you at a VW car show.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
7. If you leave your dub they dont try to take your house

hehe







[HR][/HR]​but they should... terrible!


----------



## Schultz (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (MGQ)*

lol, My VW even if she strands me on the road, breaks, falls apart, burst's into flame and takes me off a cliff, will be the most reliable and trustworthy thing in my life. 
Problems with ***** ex? nope not me
Where is my beer?


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Schultz)*

You know your a VW Addict when no one understands your metaphors except other VW Nuts...
Jamie, I dont think she would buy it. Youd have to take her to some huge VW gathering of the vortex.


[Modified by Euro Dude, 10:16 PM 1-3-2003]


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

When your best friend keeps saying "VW" to get you to talk...
And you ask "Have you ever heard the story ' The Little Girl Who Cried VW'?"


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

you buy a touareg sight unseen, with a brand new loaded pathfinder in your driveway, ready to take a hit and loss on the pathfinder when the sweetest looking SUV hits the shore of North America.

blew away a TT225 today in my wb passat wagon with the kids in the backseat yelling, beat em dadyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## compakt (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have that same one hanging over my computer at home!







[HR][/HR]​i have a latel model jetta vw eblem hanging on my wall hehe


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (compakt)*

When you have your alarm clock play the Fahrvergnugen song in the morning, and you wake up to a smile.


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Leweyb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...
blew away a TT225 today in my wb passat wagon with the kids in the backseat yelling, beat em dadyy!!!!!!!!![HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (penya79)*

Like my son said "it just called to me to come and drive her"
You can't wait to go turn her on and hear all the tunes and sounds that she makes.................especially when she is a vr6 and is warmed up. You have an urge to downshift and kick butt.


----------



## veedub121 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

when u realize that this post just keeps goin and goin


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedub121)*

lol!
i was just thinking the same thing!
you know you are a VW addict when...you drop the back seat just so you can hear the exhaust note better.
...you wheel a lumber cart over to your car and watch everyone's jaw drop as you stuff 2x4s and 3x6 sheets of plywood in your (modded) jetta...and giggle as you drive past them.


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

We are going to waterfest this summer. Maybe that will show her I'm not the only one.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

Lets hope she doesnt call the mental institute saying "Ive found the motherload of crazy people! HELP!"
You know your a VW adict when a dog scratches your arms all badly and your reaction "I love this job!" then you find out your rocker panel has a dent and you nearly breakdown in shock and you get confused on what to do.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
6. You can stare at nice VWs and your VW wont get mad
[HR][/HR]​Not true. Mine gets jealous and starts acting up.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (crazyreesie)*

LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5ven3 (Dec 26, 2002)

u check the tex message boards before you check your email or voicemail as soon as you get home from werk.


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5ven3)*

When you buy a home computer just so you can log on to vortex.
When you work overtime just so you can purchase new parts.
When you go into your local VW dealer's shop and watch to see if the tech is doing everything right.


[Modified by 5.0 eater, 7:27 PM 1-10-2003]


----------



## germanblood8v (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

you have it tatooed on your arm


----------



## DiaLiNG (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (germanblood8v)*

my kids iwll be superior to all... my last name is warrington... so just need to name my children with the first letter V, like vincent, or i dunno, soemthing, lol. never forgive my parents for giving me the name zac, instead of a v..
anyone have kids initials with GTi, or GLi ? gerry lynn i.. im gunna stop now


----------



## veedubkid (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

you have 2 bentleys


----------



## 00GolfGTI (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (veedubkid)*

My bf wants to get a VW tattoo!







Thats when you know its bad


----------



## Baby Girl (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (veedub88)*

That was great, I hope.


----------



## good stuff (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

when you prepare your food in the shape of a VW emblem on your plate


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (good stuff)*

i think we've pretty much sumed(sp?) it up in 8 pages

















[Modified by mk2jetta, 5:04 PM 1-16-2003]


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

OK, now how would you call a VW nut like most of us here? A VOLKMAN?
How would you call the disease we all got? VOLKSWAGENTISM?
Let's hear!


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (KARMANN_16V)*

oh yeah well how would you call those red rashes on my d............ah nevermind


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (good stuff)*

HAHAHAHAHAHA, very funny !!!!

Is you OK, or the Montreal frostbite got you?
Jus kiddin'


----------



## inca_warrior (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (RISC601)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You pat your car on the dash at every 1000 miles on the ODO and wish it happy birthday!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gee, I guess I'm not the only one on that either.[HR][/HR]​
Or how bout the spedo is broke and you calculate how much you drove so that you can do the oil change.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (inca_warrior)*

You gently go over a speedbump and your undercarriege rubs. You get out the car and kick the speed bump hurting yourself....








Your driving along in a 2 lane road, and realise a large pothole in your lane. You realise you cant slow down enough to hit it at a safe speed. You see no cars are coming in either direction except you. So you put the brakes on and turn into the other lane, you realise that there in front of you also is. You turn really hard and floor it! You miss both of them and you tap your dashboard saying "That was all you baby!"
Your counselor at school drives a TDI Beetle, and he is the only counselor you trust in the school.








Your friend wants to get a GLI and you saw what he did to his Honda. So you steer him away from VW.
Your little brother gets a lesson in VW each day.
You constantly ask yourself:
"Why the hell didnt I make a webpage about Volkswagen instead of the school!?"


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

-You take the stereo (all 70+ lbs of it) out of your car, and are surprised when your friends ask "why?", to which you answer, "well, duh, it's 70 lbs". And they walk away wondering who can get the right drugs for you...
-After taking the aforementioned stereo out of the car, you have the dealer order not one, but _both_ factory radio-delete options to see which one you like best: the pocket one for smokes and garage door opener, or the blank panel one so that you can put gauges there.
-You realize that it's easier to remember firing orders, compression ratios, and tranny codes than your mother's birthday.
-You do the "slow down and wait until there's no one in front of you on your favorite 180º, huge-camber, freshly-paved onramp" trick.
-You will spend hours (days? weeks?) in front of the computer, searching the world for a NOS, new-in-box, ultra-rare doohickey for your dub, but cringe and whine like a two year old at the idea of having to spend 30 minutes in a mall shopping for x-mas gifts for your entire family.
-They say the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. SCREW THEM!! I'm having a great time.
-Your g/f knows you're telling the truth when a bitchin' dub rolls by with a serious hottie driving, and you can honestly say that all you noticed was the ultra-deep dish wheels, euro-style, with the stretched out sidewalls and the....
-You'll lie to your best friend, if he's a dubber, about where the junkyard is where you just scored the mint-condition Scirocco S front spoiler and perfect Zender skirts for $25.00.
-You think that people actually care that you have 160K miles, and can remember where you were each time it turned another 10K, and you'll be glad to tell them about it.......
-If you've ever lied to your boss to get time off for a dub function.
-You plan junkyard runs weeks in advance, and try to get the local ones in a rotation so that you can hit them at least once a month. 
-The guys who run the local yard have your pre-approval to set aside anything that they think you might find interesting, because, after all, you did buy braces for his kids. All 6 of them.
-You take an extra tool box and coveralls on road trips, just in case you run across a cool-looking junkyard.


----------



## squishy12 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (KeiransDaddy)*

GUILTY!








quote:[HR][/HR]-You do the "slow down and wait until there's no one in front of you on your favorite 180º, huge-camber, freshly-paved onramp" trick.
-You will spend hours (days? weeks?) in front of the computer, searching the world for a NOS, new-in-box, ultra-rare doohickey for your dub, but cringe and whine like a two year old at the idea of having to spend 30 minutes in a mall shopping for x-mas gifts for your entire family.
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (squishy12)*

When having kids is the last thing on your mind but consider that if you ever have a girl, she will be named Jetta no matter what!
True story though, I met a chick named Jetta and she was HOTTT


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VAG-MAN)*

Quote: Your little brother gets a lesson in VW every day.
I just got my brother into his first VW yesterday! A nice 91 Jetta, and it's already got some mods on it too! He's super excited.


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwaudichris)*

When you burn up hundreds of dollars of cell phone minutes ordering new parts from work.
When your favorite thing to do is open the boxes of your new parts. 
When your signature has mods in it that are not even here yet (they have finally all arrived)
When you scrap your annual vacation home to see the family and go to waterfest instead.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

When you take the long way from Lunch to School just so you can see a Getta Wagon.


----------



## hognozzle (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

you buy their cars even when you know its going to be nothing but trouble.


[Modified by hognozzle, 4:21 AM 1-19-2003]


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (hognozzle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you buy their cars even when you know its going to be nothing but trouble.[HR][/HR]​So true LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you buy their cars even when you know its going to be nothing but trouble.
So true LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​The funny thing is, most of that trouble is self-induced.
You know your a VW addict when: Performance shops who get thousands of calls a day know who you are by your voice.
You know your a VW addict when: You consider some of your best friends guys at performance shops that you have never met.
You know your a VW addict when: Your brother tells you that the first word that your nephew said was "Volkswagen", and you were overcome with joy. 
And by the way his Mother's reaction to this was "OH MY GOD NO, NOT ANOTHER ONE." "DON'T TEACH HIM TO SAY THAT."


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

when this same thread has been up for over 3 months and ppl. are still coming up with reasons.


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (hognozzle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you buy their cars even when you know its going to be nothing but trouble.[HR][/HR]​and you do it again....
and you do it again....
and you do it again............


----------



## A1liveon (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

>You know your a dub head when all the friends you have drive VW.
>When you are walking in to Taco Bell and you see a Rabbit gti go by and you hope back in your car in hope that you can catch them, then you pull up beside then to find that its a 70 yr old lady and she looks at your car and waves.








>When you just put a duck bill and a grill spoiler on your rabbit and you take the grill spoiler off because it makes it look sad.








>When you see a VW go by and your ears perk up like a puppy dog.
>When you spend more time at school thinking about your rabbit than graduating high school.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (A1liveon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
>When you see a VW go by and your ears perk up like a puppy dog.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW: Welcome to the 'tex


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (blkaudicq)*

When your parents friends VW's break, and they consult you before taking it to get it fixed.


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

When your best friends Father calls you from over 6000km (3750 miles) away to ask about a car problem. 
When you met a few of your close friends just because they drive a VW.
When you started washing cars for the local VW dealership when you were 12 years old and have been in a love affair with them eversince.



[Modified by 5.0 eater, 7:07 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## GTiVR6Freak (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (5.0 eater)*

you go to car shows just to take pictures of cars to make fun of on the 'tex.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (GTiVR6Freak)*

Your teacher asks for you to write a Poem that means alot to you. The whole class votes on it being extra credit cause its ahrd to grade peoples thoughts. The only thing you cold come up with was this:
TDI
As I wake up in the morning
As I feel a panic reaching my mind
As I get ready to start mourning
As I look out the window its fine
The Dub is sitting there
Just fine nothing more nor less
I am no longer in despair
I am no longer in distress
As I approach the TDI
As I press the button to open the key
As I look towards the sky
As I just sit there and see
The key goes in the ignition
Just then I turn it clockwise
I wait the glow-plugs with ambition
I turn it once more for the prize
As I release the brake
As I put it in gear
As I remember the Volkswagen make
As I simply back up the rear
The noise of the 1.9 liter being compressed
Just the beautiful high pitched sound
I feel it wants to fulfill my every request
I then find joy moving around
As I approach home once again
As I park the Golf in its special spot
As I realize the TDI is mundane
As I know it soon wont be stock
The TDI is a great machine
Just being a Volkswagen makes it better
I love how it appears extreme
I continue on with my letter…
Notice the beggining of each thingie
T
J
I
I
A
A
A
A
Betcha I get a 100% on it


----------



## passingout101 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Your teacher asks for you to write a Poem that means alot to you. The whole class votes on it being extra credit cause its ahrd to grade peoples thoughts. The only thing you cold come up with was this:
TDI
As I wake up in the morning
As I feel a panic reaching my mind
As I get ready to start mourning
As I look out the window its fine
The Dub is sitting there
Just fine nothing more nor less
I am no longer in despair
I am no longer in distress
As I approach the TDI
As I press the button to open the key
As I look towards the sky
As I just sit there and see
The key goes in the ignition
Just then I turn it clockwise
I wait the glow-plugs with ambition
I turn it once more for the prize
As I release the brake
As I put it in gear
As I remember the Volkswagen make
As I simply back up the rear
The noise of the 1.9 liter being compressed
Just the beautiful high pitched sound
I feel it wants to fulfill my every request
I then find joy moving around
As I approach home once again
As I park the Golf in its special spot
As I realize the TDI is mundane
As I know it soon wont be stock
The TDI is a great machine
Just being a Volkswagen makes it better
I love how it appears extreme
I continue on with my letter…
Notice the beggining of each thingie
T
J
I
I
A
A
A
A
Betcha I get a 100% on it







[HR][/HR]​that has to be the worst poem ever. and if you get a 100, man your teach shouldnt be teaching


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (passingout101)*

WTF Is your problem?


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

when you live on P&J so you can save money for your corrado .... hmm everytime i eat p&j it saves money for that pulley .. and FPR and cam .. and that chip and .... well i could eat peanut butter and jelly for ever if it helps me get more parts !


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (askibum02)*

When you drive a honda and all you can talk about is fixing your vw cabriolet!!!! Eat, sleep, talk about vw's all the time......


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (golfkart)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I am guilty of all of these. Who cares at least Im not doing drugs, right?







[HR][/HR]​isn't Vdub addiction a drug?!








Noah~(kameirocco)


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Kameirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I am guilty of all of these. Who cares at least Im not doing drugs, right?








isn't Vdub addiction a drug?!








Noah~(kameirocco)[HR][/HR]​Yes it is definitely a drug. A very powerful one at that.
You know you are a VW addict when: You make sure to capitalize the first letter of any of the VW/Audi Marques and models just so as not to show disrespect.
You know you are a VW addict when: You have so many parts shipments coming out of British Columbia that the courier thinks that you are a Pot dealer.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

Every time you think you hear a truck you jump to the window, cause the Brown is suppose to deliver your latest purchase from Potterman's (and you know who they are.) You call up two different tuners (one in Germany) just to chat and see about your options. And you miss a class worth of notes because you were daydreaming about German cars (had to say German because along with VW I cant stop thinking about Porsche.) And every chance you have to sign into the 'tex. And that's just today, wait until tomorrow.










[Modified by tenacious jett, 6:41 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (tenacious jett)*

I'm here at least 10 times a day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubdudeG60 (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (askibum02)*

Hey i do this. There is black marble on a store front at a stop sign where i park my car. Everytime i stop there i look over and say to myself damn thats a sweet car. Then my girlfriend noticed i looked over everytime we stopped there and asked me why i did that all the time. I told her cuz you can see the cars reflection in the marble. Right then she truly knew i was a VW nut. Her words were "You truly are a VW nut" I love stopping there.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... MKIV jetta wolf (DubdudeG60)*

Your having a argument with the "GF" and then things get settled down. You see a nice looking Silverstone Grey GTI passing by and you say "OMG! That thing is awesome!!!!" she goes "Gosh! its just a car, blah blah blah" and you are compeled to ignore her for a while...
My hobbie isnt good enough for her


----------



## BANDAIDSTICKER (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

um when ur talkin to your friends and they say something you agree with and you say "bump " more like you know you are a vortexer when ......


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (BANDAIDSTICKER)*

When you get your H&R cupkit installed, new rotors and new Mintex pads and an alignment and you are like on a scale of 10 with happiness. Ah ecstacy!!!


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

A hot date with your new boyfriend involves working on your car, going to look at his cars, going to visit a friend who is painting euro bumpers for his Scirocco, hitting up Borders to pick up Eurotuner, and driving around downtown drooling over VWs together.
And you can't imagine it any other way.


----------



## penya79 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (crazyreesie)*

that's hilarious!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (penya79)*

Your on a 20 story building and while everyone is looking and going "Whoa this is so pretty" your looking at the streets pointing out VW's...
Then they tell you your crazy and you have a urge to smack them.








Your highlight of the day was waving at a old lady in a GTI and having her wave back.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Every one of your model cars in your bedroom is a VW except one (which is a Porsche).
You know what "Golf" and "Passat" mean in German, even though you don't speak German.
The VW logo appears repeatedly in your cubicle at work.
You pat your car gently on the hood from time to time.
You cried when you had to give up your '72 Beetle due to a rotting floor pan and had to replace it with. . .a Toyota Tercel!








You think a Sharan is sexier than a Maserati!








You wear a Polo sweatshirt because of an association having nothing to do with Ralph Lauren!
You thought that guy in the Beastie Boys who wore the VW emblem was the coolest one in the group!


----------



## vwOmein (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Steven Maginnis)*

......when driving a snap orange bug, with orange leather seats is just not enough, you get the sign shop guy to put 4 foot yellow VW logos on each side!!
yes, I need help


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

when your on vortex every minute you can be on it


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (fitch)*

You firmly believe that the reason your new '91 GTI doesn't like you is because before you took her away from the German mechanic's lot where you bought her, she was having nightly sex with a nearby Porsche. Now she's pissed 'cause she's not getting any.


----------



## lmohearn (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (crazyreesie)*

When you wake up in the morning and the very first thought to enter your head is "where can I drive my VW today". After the first thought being about the car, your first action of the day is to look into the driveway and get a glimpse of your car. Geez, none of my other cars ever affected me this way!!


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (lmohearn)*

Oh my that's sounds just like me..I have now stopped thinking of where to drive and just get in and go aimlessly. Especially with the cupkit in....even more fun.







I continually look out at my baby and wave.


----------



## VWmob (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

when u get home u try to unlock your house door with your VW remote


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (onepoint8er)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when u get home u try to unlock your house door with your VW remote







[HR][/HR]​That gives me a crazy idea...
Give me a couple years on it though, like when I have my own house to try it...


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

LOL
i was thinking that you were gonna say that there was nothing wrong with the car and the driver was taking a nap...didnt think the slightest thing wrong with you not stopping for a ford or mitsubi****y (i may have spelled that wrong...), but getting concerned for the VW 
here's another "you know your addicted to VWs" thing
when making popcorn you run out to your 1972 super beetle, fire her up and put the heater on full hot....just to melt the butter.

muhahha...god i love VWs 
-----------------------------------------

mitsu****su


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DubinBuffalo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I do the drive by a mirrored building and stare at my car ALWAYS!!!!!!!! How about you know your a true VW addict when you rev your enginge, and try to run around the back to hear the exhaust, just because it sounds so damn good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































Or you know your a VW addict when to you, the sound of a VR6 doing a fly by is like a mechanical orgasim, no matter how many times you hear it














[HR][/HR]​------------------------
I always look at my car!


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (onepoint8er)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when u get home u try to unlock your house door with your VW remote







[HR][/HR]​---------
LOL


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vision40)*

When you just cant give a your 78' Scirocco even though the floor board is rusted through(under the driver seat) and the brake system is completely shot, you have no lights at all in the back of your car......the drivers seat has to be welded in so it wont move around....the clutch is going out and instead of getting it fixed you put a short shift kit on your car....you make plans on getting a 16v put in it with tranny for 1800 even though you could get a 16v Roc for less.......i think im done.....no I'm not.....if something happens to your dub no matter what it was the other drivers fault.......When ever you hear a rice with a exhaust you shake your head and think "How pathetic" but every time you hear and old dub with an exhaust leak you think "Wow sweet" and you smile and wave......you find your self going north on the freeway and you see a dub going south and you honk and wave even if they are in the slow lane.......you go out of your way to drive through parking garages just so you can hear your car.....at night while on a windy back country road ,even if its freezing outside, you roll down your windows and turn off the radio just so you can act like your rally racing


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

You have a VW body oder. Wife use to say " you smell like volkswagen" ...... those aircooled days


----------



## stevenek (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (HOTSKILLET98)*

wow, this thread it great....


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (stevenek)*

Well someone who will remain anonomys "Stole" my keys today. Im frightened she will take my VW keychain!







No more kewl VW symbol to look at when I get sad or bored.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

When you pay so much attention to this thread that you post the 300th reply!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VAG-MAN)*

You know the difference between a _Golf_ and a _Gol_.
Wolfsburg sounds like a cooler city to visit than Berlin or Munich.
You _like_ the fact that your car radio can be played without switching on the ignition. 
You eagerly agree to see someone's picture of a "hot VW". . .and you're bummed when you find out it's a picture of Vanna White, not a GTI!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Steven Maginnis)*

You walk into class and you say "I hate VW!" and people lean back and ask me if I am feeling normal. My teacher asks me if I would like to take a five minute break.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

Time out nothin'!!!
I sold my son to a group of passing gypsies for a nickel!















Just for putting his hand on the dirty black paint work!










[Modified by Ereinion, 2:29 AM 2-14-2003]


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Ereinion)*

when everytime you see a dub in a movie you point it out to everyone and get a big smile on your face. then you think about what you just did and dont understadn why no one else is stoked.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (gimmeAdub)*

Had this happen in front of an entire audience at the theatre watching "The Ring" with the A2 Jetta. It's first appearance was an extreme closeup of the rear passenger door/quarter panel and me and my buddy both pointed "A2 Jetta!!!", then "WOW, that is MINT!" soon followed by "NICE teardrops!".
Nobody in the audience had a clue what we were talking about! LOL! They just looked at us weird when we automatically started talking about the car every time we saw it.
BTW, if you haven't seen the movie, it has one AWESOME traffic scene in it


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VAG-MAN)*








that is classic...


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (GT1373A)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Even though you are still pissed that your window regulators broke, you secretly feel like you've been initiated into VW society.














[HR][/HR]​LMAO so true!! My husband and I finally decided that between the 6 VW window regulators in our family, it's just another reason to go visit the dealership and chat with our service manager!! LOL


----------



## kanjinfo (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwgirl20)*

-when uve just finished reading all 9 pages of this post and DONT feel like killing urself







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (kanjinfo)*

When you tell your friend your getting a Seat and she freaks out, you assure her that your sane because it falls under the VW umbrella.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VAG-MAN)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Had this happen in front of an entire audience at the theatre watching "The Ring" with the A2 Jetta. It's first appearance was an extreme closeup of the rear passenger door/quarter panel and me and my buddy both pointed "A2 Jetta!!!", then "WOW, that is MINT!" soon followed by "NICE teardrops!".
Nobody in the audience had a clue what we were talking about! LOL! They just looked at us weird when we automatically started talking about the car every time we saw it.
BTW, if you haven't seen the movie, it has one AWESOME traffic scene in it







[HR][/HR]​My ex and I went to see that movie just BECAUSE of the Jetta in it.


----------



## vwgirl20 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (kanjinfo)*

when you think the term "hand job" means a full wash and wax for your precious car...


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (vwgirl20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you think the term "hand job" means a full wash and wax for your precious car...







[HR][/HR]​
LMAO!
Edit: Forgot to write...










[Modified by Euro Dude, 11:12 PM 2-20-2003]


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

When you can't wait for page 10 to come up on this thread!








When something goes wrong with your Dub and you initially get mad but then pat her on the dash and say "I'm sorry...I can't stay mad at you.







"
When your dream of actually working for VW (corporate) has a very good chance of coming true! (They'll find out I'm perfect for the job at the interview!







)


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VAG-MAN)*

When you don't buy a new mop cause you want that silly money to go towards a new doodad for your Jetta.


----------



## VAG-MAN (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

When you realize there are quite a few people that keep this post TTT


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

You want to get a Seat Ibiza, but you dont feel bad about it because Seat falls under the VW umbrella.


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Euro Dude)*

...you take an extended vaction from the vortex (i know i know i'm sorry!!!), but the same day you drive home your brand new 2003 black on black GLi, you run to your computer just to tell everyone how happy you are!
I"M SO DAMN HAPPY!!! I LOVE MY NEW CAR!!!! 
...you already bought smoked corner lights from pizzy








thanks for keeping this post going guys!! i LOVE all these!!


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

my step-daughter (see, vw love is contageous!) gave me this one today...
...when you keyring looks like this:








and
...when you have three generations of Jetta under one roof (brand new A4, 96 A3, and 90 A2).


----------



## pukey (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

- when you keep your old GTI rabbit key on your key ring in mourning for a year after you have to sell it. (now its in my scrape book)


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (pukey)*

When you VW family photo album is bigger than your family photo album


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (HOTSKILLET98)*

when you read through all ten pages.....


----------



## macaddiict (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

When you’re friend ignores your screaming and nearly has an accident because she just thought you’d spotted a Passat nearby. (Luckily, I’m to the point where I no longer scream or gasp… just open-jawed pointing… hey, its an improvement!)
You find yourself jealous of those in this post with VW-related initials.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,
Stephen
PS - these are some pretty serious issues here, fellas... hehe.


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

Hi I'm Marc and I am a addict.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mrcvr6)*

when i get excited at the shop i work at when any dub comes in for repair. even if it is just an oil change...as long as i get to drive it


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (gimmeAdub)*

Your "GF" calls the VW people "kids" and says that dubbers are a bunch of idiots... And you feel compelled to dump her on the spot...
(HEck, if she doesnt like your hobby, and hates everything about it...)


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Braga_Dub)*

-when your dad asks you if you have already gave him the key you had to your old VW Fox so he could give it to the new owner. You say "yes" and run away. The key is still on my key ring...








-Your g/f says she found a car she want to look at. Se says it's a VW Jetta, you get excited. You arrive and see it's a MKIII Jetta VR6 and Jump out of the car and run to it, leaving her slowly walking up.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (blkaudicq)*

You want a Subaru Impreza to ride around on the weekends.
But yo uwant a Polo to prep for Rally...


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Braga_Dub)*

When you pay for the expensive gas to drive just for fun....ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## twopointoneleeters (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (mybabyjetta97vr6)*

when you take a bentley or bosch bible when you go to the bathroom.


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (twopointoneleeters)*

quote:[HR][/HR]when you take a bentley or bosch bible when you go to the bathroom.[HR][/HR]​LOL!!
omg, i never thought i would admit to this...but i do that too...usually to stare at the wiring schematics or the vac. hose diagrams...lol
glad to see i'm not the only one who does this...hehe


----------



## DUB STYLE (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (VeeDubLuv)*

When you spot a hot dub on the road and you chase after it signalling the driver to pull over then chat with your new found friend about mods and vw stuff for hours.
If someone allready posted this one I didn't see it.


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (DUB STYLE)*

You play a game called "Spot the VW" 24 hours a day...


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (Braga_Dub)*

When u misspell your daughter's name Carmen and you put Karmann instead.


----------



## AWD 18T (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: you know your a VW addict when... (candywhitepassat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]- You always buy whatever is in a vending machine under your chassis number.[HR][/HR]​LOL, hahahah , good one ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

